# Changed your carry gun in the last 12 months?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

For the guys who have changed their carry gun in the last 12 months, what prompted you to change? What did you have before, and what gun do you have now (to carry)?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suffered a bad fall, last October. It was a "stupid old-man trick."
I injured my right hand, among other bits and pieces.

Because of this, I have had to become "The Left-Handed Gun" at least temporarily.
So I needed a pistol without a safety lever, and a left-hand holster too.

We had the exact outfit in stock:
Jean's Kel-Tec P-3AT, and a pocket holster for it that is ambidextrous.

So, until my right hand finishes healing, that's what I'm carrying, instead of the beautiful, engraved, .380 ACP Colt's M.1903 that Jean gave me for my 75th birthday.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I carried the Glock 19 Gen 4 until September when I bought the HK VP9. I carried that for six months until yesterday when I traded it for another G19G4. 

The reason was my thumbs constantly locked the slick back or released it on the last shot, so I decided to just go back the the Glock rather than change my entire grip method.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I started out carrying my G21 and just didn't feel that I could avoid "printing" with it. I switched to my G19 gen 3 with a Bianchi PI # 58 and love the combination, she's out of sight.

For some reason I shoot a hell of a lot better with the 19 than the 21.

GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

When I do carry (not very often), I change pistols approximately every 6 months. Smaller pistol in the summer, larger in the winter (sometimes a LOT larger; you can hide anything under a parka).

Early spring hereabouts this year, so I'll probably have to dust-off one of the smaller Glocks pretty soon (maybe tomorrow; the weather folks are saying temps will be in the low seventies!)...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I rotate my carry...more fun that way. I have one for every day of the week if needed! Lol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've been carrying a 9mm Shield for almost the past 3 years (since they came out). I have back and hip problems, and I also had some other muscle problems, and I can't carry a heavy gun anymore. So, the Beretta 92FS I carried for 3 years prior had to go.... 

I carried the Shield, but really missed having a DA/SA carry gun. I usually don't have any guns with that style of trigger (Glock/XD/etc), but I made an exception because I had to. 

Anyway, I started carrying a HK P2000 a couple of weeks ago. It's at the max end of what I can comfortably carry, but I'm fine with it. I also picked up a P2000sk, but have been using the regular P2000 the most.

I'm happier having a DA/SA, and I like that it has a 13 round mag.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I now carry a Shield but before I carried the S&W 3913. I changed because of weight and there was a dry spell of getting new magazines for the 3913. Now that I have 3 new mags I am considering going back to the DA 3913 which I shoot very well but the weight is a factor when I am hiking.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I change my carry gun frequently, based on clothing I'll be wearing, where I'll be going, and what I'm in the mood to carry. Right now, my Para P14-45 is in the car holster, and my Glock 17 is with me.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I change regular what I'm carry. may I didn't find my "the EDC gun". Who knows.
At the moment I carry the Shield 9 because its light. I don't like the trigger on it that much and I shoot a little left down with it. 
Pros are the weight and a manual safety and the gun is very reliable so far. No hickups during now 2000 rounds shoot. 
Cons are the heavy trigger (unusual with a manual safety) and only 8 rounds to carry with even one already in the barrel.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a variety of striker fired pistols that I change out according to mode of dress and other factors. I did buy a Shield, thinking I might start carrying a 9mm for weight reduction, if I could fire it accurately enough. But, so far, I don't shoot it well enough to be confident with it, so I stick with the XDs .45, which I do shoot well.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

How 'bout a sawed off double barrel 10 Gauge under a trench coat? Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

It's more like I added to my carry rotation. A P99 full size and now a P99 compact are what I carry mostly now. But I will still slip on my Shield or one of my other guns at times.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Pocket carry GLOCK 27 , unchambered, without a holster.

Pocket carry sub px4 , 40 cal , Also without a holster. Sometimes chambered. 

I sometimes have to feel my pocket just to know the gun is there. Very comfortable for me.

I have also holstered the pocket carries in the past , I now find it more burdensome when holstered. I really do not notice much of a difference in regards to collecting more lint, etc. Without the holster. 

Oiling and cleaning your handgun requires special considerations .

It's not my recommendation, but it works for me. Pocket carry for me eliminates the "bone on foreign object fatigue" lol.

My pocket is my holster.

I'm not excluding strapping on my 1911 when I feel the need .
Pic


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

So todays combo is a Glock 17 in the car holster, and a Ruger P95 in my holster.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No, I've had only two carry guns in the last 20 years. A Beretta 92G and currently and mainly due to size and weight a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact converted to a "G". 

No need to change very happy with both. Unless you are very familiar with different pistols, especially those with a different manipulation of arms, it's best to stick with one and only one in my opinion.


"Beware the man who only has one gun. He probably knows how to use it!"


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

DirtyDog said:


> So todays combo is a Glock 17 in the car holster, and a Ruger P95 in my holster.


Talk about a blast from the past! The P95 is a fine gun.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Dropped down to a 9mm in the M&P Shield. I really don't want to go any smaller in caliber. 

I too have found extra weight on my person annoying as I get older.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Talk about a blast from the past! The P95 is a fine gun.


Love that gun. It's a tack driver, and rock solid reliable.

The Taurus PT-111 G2 is in the holster today. The weather is awesome, and that means lighter clothing, so a smaller gun. The G26 is in the shop being cerakoted, so the PT111 wins out.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Depending on weather, dress, and event, I may be carrying anything from a Colt Delta Elite to an M&P .45 midsize, a Browning HiPower 9, or a Glock 42.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

A spontaneous change happen when I decided this morning to fill up and wear the Beretta Storm PX4 compact IWB today.

I feels like I need some more rounds in the area that I go to today. It's actually a detour that everyone have to take since over 3 months now and the city seems not to care. The people living there looking only with a hatched in on- and a 44 Magnum in the other hand out the window, and the doors are made from heavy metal with 2 bars and 5 locks and bars on the windows. There a lot of Mr. Browns brothers in spirit live in that neighborhood and every time I pass trough I'll think what the President said, if he had a son it would be Trayvon. If Obama lived in this neighborhood? Probably I'll think he is a social worker after all. They have even made their signs visible on the corner walls. Everyone is glad when we pass the area and we didn't have to stop. It's a different topic I know, but so you guys know why I feel a little naked with a shield 9 only in that area. 

The Storm PX4 compact is a nice gun, feels good IWB, good to wear and with 13 FTX rounds incl. the one in the barrel and 2 clips with another 24 FTX on the belt up to date. 
Only the 9mm Luger feels in such areas a little under-powered. But I told me all the time while I was there, it's just in my mind. 9 mm Luger is enough. And I don't have to stop... God make that my car doesn't breaks down right now.


----------

